# How long do you hold your hits in for?



## sully (Nov 29, 2012)

Got into a discussion/debate with some people during a smoke session. Someone noticed I dont hold my hits in for longer than a few seconds and this other dude (who coincidentally is the no weed havin mooch of the group) held a hit in till his face just about turned blue. So I'm wondering, how long does everyone hold it in for?


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2012)

still holding my first hit in from 25 years ago... I thought we were not suppose to exhale?

I usually smoke it like a cig.. found no diff in holding it in for xx secs or not holding it in


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 29, 2012)

I hold it as long as I can comfortably hold my lungs inflated without clenching my throat to do it... of course expelling before triggering a massive coughing fit, though. For me, this is somewhere between 3-5 seconds probably.

Vapor I'll hold a little longer, often clenching to keep from coughing because it tickles so bad...


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 29, 2012)

It doesn't take long. I just don't want this to happen again.
Hits the blunt (0:44) then hits the floor!
I thought he wasn't going to recover at all!! Glad he did though.
[video=youtube;Z65QL0AdEN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z65QL0AdEN8[/video]


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn, dude hits the floor HARD.


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn, Me&My I tried to rep you for the awesome avatar but I already repped you recently. Hail to the Chief.


----------



## sully (Nov 29, 2012)

thats hilarious, I think I've done that same thing before. The passing out that is, not the rapping. Although I think I might be able to kick some rhymes better than that dude..Biggie Smalls he aint


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 29, 2012)

i read somewhere, your body takes up most all cannabinoids in 3 seconds when smoking...peace


----------



## sully (Nov 29, 2012)

brimck325 said:


> i read somewhere, your body takes up most all cannabinoids in 3 seconds when smoking...peace


I think I heard the same type of thing somewhere along the way. I bet that would be another good thread. The myths heard along the way associated with weed and smoking. Similiar to like...If you masterbate too much you'll get hairy palms..


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 29, 2012)

I also heard Masterbating can slowly cause blindness ........so I think I'll just stop when I start needing glasses.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 29, 2012)

Holding in your hits does nothing people think they get higher this way, they actually dont you know why you feel a bit more buzzed when you hold in your hits?? Because you are depriving your brain of oxygen.


----------



## kvnbeach (Nov 29, 2012)

This is what we inhale
78% nitrogen
21% oxygen
0.96% argon
0.04% carbon dioxide, helium, water, and other gases
It takes less than a second to absorb these gases in the lungs. The same goes for marijuana. It just takes another 5-15min for the effects to hit you. Come on people we learn this in High School, and I graduated 24 years ago. All you do by holding your breath is kill more brain cells
But for the fun of the conversation, I usually hold my hit 2-5sec, depending on how adventurous I feel. As I smoke 1-2 grams a day I dont normally care. But if it is my last bong hit, I will hold that shit till I am bleeding out my eyes.lol
Now u dont use all those gases, Here is what u exhale
78% nitrogen
13.6% - 16% Oxygen
4% - 5.3% Carbon dioxide
1% Argon and other gases
So depending on the size of your lungs you only use 4-5% of the oxygen you inhale. duh!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 6, 2012)

Me & My friend said:


> It doesn't take long. I just don't want this to happen again.
> Hits the blunt (0:44) then hits the floor!
> I thought he wasn't going to recover at all!! Glad he did though.
> [video=youtube;Z65QL0AdEN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z65QL0AdEN8[/video]



LOL... I think less blunts and more treadmill.. also forget the rapping gig and stick to sprinkling sea salt on wendy's fries.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 7, 2012)

I hold it for a few seconds, but the best part for me is the slow lingering exhale and to me that is where I can really taste the flavor.

I have read, it only takes a sec or 2 for the lungs to get outa the smoke what you want, but there is more to it than just that, flavor intensity is almost as important as thc levels to me, cause if it tastes like junk, I won't smoke it, I gift it...lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## FASTGLH (Dec 7, 2012)

Till it hurts,like stated above the taste and feel luv it all.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Dec 9, 2012)

i have more than enough weed to get myself high. no need to deprive myself from oxygen


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 12, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Holding in your hits does nothing people think they get higher this way, they actually dont you know why you feel a bit more buzzed when you hold in your hits?? Because you are depriving your brain of oxygen.


I watched a guy drop to the floor who held his tokes in because he was just about to go unconscious due to lack of oxygen! More than a few seconds is craziness!


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

Im a Hit it for 5 n Hold it for 10


----------



## BUdbuddysmile (Dec 12, 2012)

four hundred and twenty seconds


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 13, 2012)

nobody should be holding their breath more than 10 seconds when smoking weed. I heard it takes like 8 seconds for your lungs to absorb the good stuff in a hit of weed, so thats usually about what I do....5-10 seconds.
I would think it does get you higher to hold your breath for a few seconds with weed smoke/vapor in there, to me it seems like the more time weed smoke is sitting in your lungs, the more blood passes through your lungs with said weed smoke, and the more blood that passes through your lungs then the more THC is actually put into your bloodstream. But loike I said I heard this entire process doesn't take more than about 8 seconds.
idk, just my theory. I know when I just blow my hits out immediately, Im not nearly as hgih 15 minutes later than I would be had I given my blood more time to actually pick up the THC.


----------



## z0b (Dec 17, 2012)

I hold it in for a few seconds to enjoy the flavours then exhale through my nose


----------



## edispilf (Dec 20, 2012)

I heard that if you exhale through your nose that you obsorb more thc from the nasal passages. I don't know if thats true or not. It helps with the flavors for sure.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 20, 2012)

this thread is a trip ..... scientifically most thc is absorbed in the first 3 seconds .. wait about 3-4 seconds more, you've absorbed all the thc your lungs will uptake, then you're just depriving oxygen and hurting your brain and lungs. ....... and don't forget ... whether you hold it in for 3 or 30 seconds ...you're still exhaling smoke that still contains about 25 percent thc. You need to breathe in order to get some fresh capillaries in the lungs to absorb the rest .........unless you can figure out a way to exchange oxygen through your lungs without breathing ......... holding your hit in longer than 5-8 seconds is a waste ................ i usually hold for about two or three. I'm not trying to choke my way through my buds... i want a nice inhale exhale everytime with the least amount of coughing involved.......... yall holding for holding as long as you can ..... just silly. save your brain cells ....your gonna need them if you think that holding that long is going to do anything but make you lightheaded.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 20, 2012)

Mostly its just whatever. I'd say 2-5 seconds avg but with the gravity bong I don't let go til the room turns black.


----------



## sully (Dec 20, 2012)

VER D said:


> Im a Hit it for 5 n Hold it for 10


I like this reply. It also brings up another follow up question....SIZE of the hit. It seems we've established that the majority, including myself dont hold it in for very long. However, I am guilty of taking some big pulls and eventually popping a few veins coughing. I've been really trying to just take normal hits to avoid excessive coughing/headache. So is there a point of diminshing return? Like ataxia mentioned, if we are losing a bunch of thc in the exhale, whats the point of a giant hit?


----------



## Nizza (Dec 20, 2012)

coughing makes you get higher. headaches can be cause by too much stem, or improperly flushed bud. holding hits too long may also cause headaches, or maybe if someone decided to put mid grade in there and didn't take the seeds out. the point of a giant hit i think is just to be a beast and see how much u can burn in one go


----------



## ataxia (Dec 20, 2012)

holding hits too long causes a headache hands down with me .... whether there's coughing involved or not ... Like i said.. that lack of oxygen to the brain coupled with copious amounts of smoke... total headace ..... I agree with sully also ..... sometimes it's not the amount you hold in ...it's the amount you take in..... My first pull of of a fresh packed bowl or bong is always the toke that gets me medicated .....


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Dec 20, 2012)

Mannnn...depends on the "settings" if Im gettin tore up from tha floor up..as long as I can!!


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 21, 2012)

According to my good friend who is a RN she said you don't even have to hold it in, inhale/exhale. You are only maximizing tar and shit in your lungs when you hold it in.. I still hold it in for a few....minutes lol..


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Dec 21, 2012)

Inhale......Exhale

Don't needa hold it anymore then that lol.


----------



## Chiefmaster36 (Apr 11, 2013)

I usually take bong rips and hold them for 20 seconds and because of my rising heart rate when I exhale the thc flows through my blood faster thus getting me high faster and higher


----------



## Po boy (Apr 11, 2013)

sensisensai said:


> Mostly its just whatever. I'd say 2-5 seconds avg but with the gravity bong I don't let go til the room turns black.



that's too dam funny!! i can never remember how long i held a hit. i forget.


----------



## xGrimace (Apr 11, 2013)

I usually forget, but i try for like 8 - 10 seconds. I think it hits you better when you let it settle in your brain.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Apr 12, 2013)

3 seconds. otherwise i feel i would just be killing brain cells due to lack of oxygen.


----------



## Ganju (Apr 12, 2013)

Friend and i made a 7ft bong and i held it till i blacked out woke up 1-2 mins l8ter longest i have ever held it if you ask me how long idk i got knocked out but woke up filling like a g ^.^ it had to be a coo minuet =/


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 12, 2013)

Ganju said:


> Friend and i made a 7ft bong and i held it till i blacked out woke up 1-2 mins l8ter longest i have ever held it if you ask me how long idk i got knocked out but woke up filling like a g ^.^ it had to be a coo minuet =/


haha "pass that shyt"


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 15, 2013)

5-7 seconds


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 15, 2013)

2-3 seconds...any longer and I am depriving my plants of the CO2 I exhale with normal breathing.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 25, 2013)

I guess it depends on how high you're trying to get. I usually don't hold mine for more than 5 seconds, usually for about 3 or 4. Unless we're all hail mary'ing(holding it in until it comes back around). I'll also try to make myself cough sometimes when smoking. Coughing gets ya higher, opens up your lungs to allow smoke to get into other places.


----------



## Bendel (Jun 11, 2013)

ur friend is a dick head and i hope he passes out


----------



## Weeeds (Jun 20, 2013)

4-5 seconds, inhale, another 4 secs and exhale


----------



## Josh3235 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think your lungs do absorb more THC when you hold it in, but like somebody else already said that more tar also stays in there. I only hold hits in 4-5 seconds for bongs and i smoke blunts and joints like cigs.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

I just puff mine like a cig. I barley hold in like said above it gets absorbed quite fast.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2013)

Most is on contact. You know what a parabola looks like right. you will get significantly higher when coughing on the exhale and after 2 seconds is a waste


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2013)

Ha. I remember as a teenager, trying to make every last scrap of weed last as long as possible, I would hold my hits in till I was almost blue in the face. I was probably getting high with the weed and killing brain cells from lack of oxygen.

Nowadays, I tend to take the first hit of a joint harder and longer than the rest. Probably 5 - 7 sec first few hits and 3 - 5 rest of the joint. Sometimes when I am on the computer I will just let it hang out of my mouth like a cigar and just keep puffing along almost forgetting I am toking and next thing I know I have a roach in my lips.


Imagine Michael Phelps' lung capacity. He could probably hold a toke for 2 minutes until there is no smoke.


----------



## Mary Mary (Jul 17, 2013)

when i was a lad i would ghost in all my pipe/bong hits. back when i couldnt afford weed


----------



## dylan321123 (Jul 18, 2013)

It mostly depends on my mood, and how much weed I have. On a related subject you should check out my post about breathing https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/694574-you-can-smoke-more-if.html


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 18, 2013)

As long as possible, monsters appear.....


----------

